# Female family name



## Cilegna

Hi everyone,

I am from Quebec and as I was questioning my greek uncle about the greek lifestyle, he told me that greek women and girls don't keep the final s in their family names. 

My question is : should I write my name Καρίν Καρόζης ή Καρίν Καρόζη ?   

It can seems a bit stupid, but I just don't know if he was speaking about now or a long time ago. ^^''

(Sorry for mistakes, I am much better in French.)


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Cilegna!

Yes, Greek female surnames are written in the genitive, so you have, for example, Γιάννης Αγγελόπουλος, but his wife or daughter would be Ελένη Αγγελοπούλου, which means, '*of* Αγγελόπουλος'.

There are some family names/surnames that don't change, however, for example:

Δημητρίου
Ιωάννου

I have a Greek friend in Athens who was born and grew up in South Africa. She has a name similar to yours, and she keeps the 's' even in Greece because that's what they do in South Africa.

The choice is yours!


----------



## shawnee

In addition to Eltheza's great answer I would lean towards dropping the 's', particularly if you are writing to Greeks who don't know you. It will help them discern the gender of your first name, which may at first seem a bit unfamiliar. You can do no less than follow the example of the famous actress Τζένι Καρέζη.


----------



## Eltheza

Thanks very much for the nice compliment, shawnee)))!


----------



## portumania

shawnee said:


> In addition to Eltheza's great answer I would lean towards dropping the 's', particularly if you are writing to Greeks who don't know you. It will help them discern the gender of your first name, which may at first seem a bit unfamiliar. You can do no less than follow the example of the famous actress Τζένι Καρέζη.



Καρέζη is not a real name. It is artistic.


----------



## shawnee

portumania said:


> Καρέζη is not a real name. It is artistic.



How much bearing does its being a pseudonym have on the question at issue I wonder?


----------



## Cilegna

Thanks to Eltheza and Shawnee for your answers. 

So, if I understand, I should not keep this final s!

My problem also comes from the fact that, officially, here in Quebec, my name is written Carine Karozis. I think it is because North-American countries does not follow this rule.

Finally, I should keep the S in official documents and remove it with friends, workmates and strangers. Am I right ?


----------



## Δημήτρης

I'd say you only have to follow the rules of the Greek language when you are speaking Greek. If you are speaking French, keep the -s regardless the situation. 

After all, Karozi is just an inflected form of Karozis.


----------



## elineo

Eltheza said:


> Thanks very much for the nice compliment, shawnee)))!



I would like to add that it´s not a compliment, it´s the truth. Eltheza´s greek is amazing!


----------

